
GoDaddy Boycott Fizzles; Twice As Many Domains Transfer In As Out - rpledge
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111230/01453717233/godaddy-boycott-fizzles-twice-as-many-domains-transfer-as-out.shtml
======
ktsmith
The metrics being used in the article do not have any basis in reality. The
number of domains associated with a name server are not representative of the
number of domains transferred. Godaddy could have transferred 100% of the
domains they have associated with their parking name servers to
domaincontrol.com nameservers and it would have looked like hundreds of
thousands of domains transferred in by this metric. Any domains that didn't
use godaddy's nameservers to begin with are also not represented in this abuse
of data.

~~~
bsphil
Not to mention, there's no reference to older, pre-SOPA data anyway.

